# 10dpt after 3 day transfer and extremely bloated and sore??



## Bella3714 (Jun 28, 2012)

I was just wandering if someone could put my mind at ease. I have my test day on Wednesday but am extremely swollen and sore. I look at least 4 months pregnant and stomach is hard. Have sore boobs and just feel done in. Bloating has got worse over past few days. Can anyone help and explain what it might be. 
Had chemical pregnancy last time and had nothing like this. 

Thank you for your help


----------



## tash_rogers81 (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi bella3714

If you find the answer please let me know lol I'm hoping its all positive signs!!
I feel exactly the same as yourself. I'm on 10dpt I had them removed 3 days previous!

Sore slight swollen boobs
Tired all time
Bloated and hard belly. 
I also keep getting waves of nausea especially if hungry!

Good luck


----------



## Tektron (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi,


Me too! My OTD is tomorrow morning. Last Wed evening my stomach bloated enormously - rock hard - and I had very strong AF cramps. I thought it was all over. My tummy was so swollen my DH rang the clinic!! My tummy has gone down slightly, but not back to normal and the AF type cramps have continued on and off ever since


T x


----------



## Bella3714 (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks girls. I'm GCRM 2. My husband phoned the clinic cause its so different from last time. Said not to worry and take paracetamol. Fingers crossed for us all. Anyone testing early? I'm going to hold off cause last day if school tomorrow and don't want to be upset in school. Agghhh that's if I can wait x


----------



## Tektron (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi Bella,
Fingers crossed for you    
Im in absolute turmoil atm. My blood test is tomorrow morning, but I couldnt hold out and did a POAS yesterday and again this afternoon which were both BFP's. However, I had to do a half trigger shot two days after ET  so on 17.06.13, and somewhere in the back of my mind I remember reading that can give you a false positive. Searching frantically on other threads to see if anyone has posted about this before lol!
Tx


----------



## Bella3714 (Jun 28, 2012)

All sounds good. The false positive wound have been earlier than this I think. If its positive today will be positive tomorrow. Xxx


----------

